# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Notho. Zanzibar Incubating period

## cminghan

like the topic,wondering when can i hatch(wet) them,my collection date is on 7th May 2005.how long this species will take? thank you

----------


## RonWill

Ming Han,
Wet 8 weeks from collection date. Rebag after 2 days and rewet again in another week. Nice population of guentheri. Good luck.

----------


## cminghan

thanks for your info....should i start checking it during week 7 ,if there is any eggs up.
malaysia is still very new in killie,just wondering is it the same over singapore?in kuala lumpur you can only find male fish....beside lamp eyes.

----------


## stormhawk

Ming Han,

To be really positive you should check on the eggs once per week. Usually by the 7th week the eggs should show some signs of development. By the 8th week normally the eggs would be eyed-up. You can easily see this using a magnifying glass (if necessary) and a torchlight. The irises of the fry within the egg should be shiny and well-formed. That is when you should wet them.

Yes I understand Malaysia to be very new in killifish. Its somewhat better in Singapore. Refer to our census thread for the species that we currently are maintaining in Singapore. Note however that not all are firmly established and usually are being held by just one breeder.

What you find at the shops are usually males or mis-matched pairs. I suppose the situation is the same for both MY and SG.  :Laughing:

----------

